# Anyone else rely on shakes??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I`m finding myself relying on homemade bulking shakes at the minute to acquire protein and fat requirements etc as preparing specific meals n stuff just aint convenient for me.

So i`m having like proper meals for breakfast, dinner and tea but filling the gaps with 2 or 3 shakes...and i know that its FAR from perfect! But all i can manage.

But wondering is this ok...i mean i think (and hope) i`m gaining fairly well!

Who else has a diet similar to this?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

More of my meals are shakes than solid food, you're fine.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/85595-drank-my-way-14-1-2-stone.html

have a read


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Same, half of my food is shakes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

and me ,think im gonna burn my blender out soon lol,to hot to eat

30 deg's today


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

ya most of mine are , when on dbol sometimes all my meals for the day are shakes


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

in this weather im struggling to get solid meals down my throat.roll on some colder weather:laugh:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Phew! Good to hear people! :thumb:

Would be interested to know what some of your shakes consist of...according to your goals, bulk etc?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Same as above really. 3 whole food meals and 3/4 shakes a day depending on calorie needs.

I use mostly extreme mass as I get it cheap. 3 scoops = 600 cals and the chocolate tastes amazing

Regards


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

30g whey.100g yoghurt.2 eggs.tablespoon peanut butter.teaspoon olive oil.handfull blueberry.300ml full fat milk.thats my main shake of the day.im trying to put on size so wouldnt drink this if your not as itl put meat on your bones:thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

no buddy you're not crazy lol.

i have tons of shakes in a day, to be honest probably too much protein for my body....

then again i know some powerlifters who say they don't even touch protein powder and would rather ''save'' their money on getting decent food. they're strong as f*ck so they must be doing something right!


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

stevens said:


> 30g whey.100g yoghurt.2 eggs.tablespoon peanut butter.teaspoon olive oil.handfull blueberry.300ml full fat milk.thats my main shake of the day.im trying to put on size so wouldnt drink this if your not as itl put meat on your bones:thumb:


Meat on the bones is exactly what i`m after! :lol:

But my shake is pretty p1ss poor at the min...25g whey, handful of oats, tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 or 2 eggs...mixed with water.

I do use oil too but before bed as i`ve been told adding oil slows down the protein release?? Anyone else back that up?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

skipjack said:


> Meat on the bones is exactly what i`m after! :lol:
> 
> But my shake is pretty p1ss poor at the min...25g whey, handful of oats, tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 or 2 eggs...mixed with water.
> 
> I do use oil too but before bed as i`ve been told adding oil slows down the protein release?? Anyone else back that up?


yeh ive heard that also mate.sure its true. :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

oats,2 eggs, evoo, milk,whey, one small banana, some red juice

chuck it all in,dont be shy,,,ice cream is nice too, in the

mix.


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

skipjack said:


> Meat on the bones is exactly what i`m after! :lol:
> 
> But my shake is pretty p1ss poor at the min...25g whey, handful of oats, tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 or 2 eggs...mixed with water.
> 
> I do use oil too but before bed as i`ve been told adding oil slows down the protein release?? Anyone else back that up?


i add olive oil to all my bulking shakes mate!

it does slow down protein absorbsion- witch is a good thing if your using whey.......thats why a protein blend is slightly better during the day and pre bed


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

special k said:


> i add olive oil to all my bulking shakes mate!
> 
> it does slow down protein absorbsion- witch is a good thing if your using whey.......thats why a protein blend is slightly better during the day and pre bed


So do you reckon i`ll be ok to carry on using whey as long as i add a bit olive oil pal? I know its a good idea for the pre-bed shake but why is slowing down the protein necessary for during the day too? I was`nt aware of that...i thought slow release was only a factor when not getting any intake for more than 2-3 hours...i`m still learning ya see:lol:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Protein shakes are considered a food supplement or a diatery aid, you shouldn't rely upon them mate.

Nothing wrong in having one-three a day, as long as your diet is varied (i.e. fruit, veg, organic forms of protein - meat, fish, nuts etc).

I've had a period of depedancny on shakes and a no shake period, results for me were much better on a good solid diet without shakes.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

me too...3 meals...2 mass shakes, protein bars...if i eat 4 meals it puts me off the next days meals, i use reflex instant mass, 400 cals, 40gs protein, , 48gs carbs, 7gs fat

CNP 30g protein bars.


----------

